# Upgrade from Smart Grinder Pro



## Squidgyblack (Nov 18, 2019)

So upgradeitis has started to set in after the first couple of months with my Smart Grinder Pro (mostly due to the clumping and inconsistency), and I'm looking at potentially upgrading.

Torn between either going new with a Mignon or Sette 270, or else a used Super Jolly.

There's two options for the used Super Jolly, either a refurb with new burrs and a warranty for around £250 local to me, or else one on an auction site that says it's powering on and the motor is working for £110 that looks a bit rough but might be worth a punt and throwing new burrs into (photo attached just to give an idea of the gamble).

Is the Super Jolly worth it for the upgrade? Or am I better off going with the Sette or Mignon?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I personally think if the mazzer is running quietly (no bearing problem) then it's a great price for a grinder that can be easily modified to single dose and is better that the other two IMO


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

If you can accommodate a commercial grinder in the kitchen, then you can save a lot of money. Just make sure you use genuine and not aftermarket burrs, it makes a big difference.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

get the SJ


----------



## Squidgyblack (Nov 18, 2019)

Cheers folks, looks like I'll soon be the owner of a super jolly so ?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Squidgyblack said:


> Cheers folks, looks like I'll soon be the owner of a super jolly so ?


 Awesome, loads of us have modified hem through the years so plenty of help here for you


----------



## Squidgyblack (Nov 18, 2019)

Super Jolly secured, it actually turned out to be in an awful lot better condition than the photos on the auction website, and most importantly, it actually works. Well at least it ground through the shitty Tesco beans I picked up to throw through it and see if it actually did work.

Needs a good bit of TLC, the top burr adjuster was overtightened and stiff, and the burrs have some slight scoring on them so will need to be replaced.

Plans now are new burrs, a lens hood, clean out the doser and do the sweeper mod until I figure out whether to go funnel or just a chute, and see how we go from there!


----------



## Squidgyblack (Nov 18, 2019)

Photos of the bottom and top burrs, you can kind of see the scoring through all the years old grinds baked in....


----------



## Bica60s (Dec 3, 2019)

Squidgyblack said:


> So upgradeitis has started to set in after the first couple of months with my Smart Grinder Pro (mostly due to the clumping and inconsistency), and I'm looking at potentially upgrading.
> 
> Torn between either going new with a Mignon or Sette 270, or else a used Super Jolly.
> 
> ...


 Out of interest, what grind setting were you using and were you cleaning the burrs regularly? I only ask because I haven't noticed any inconsistencies with the three bean varieties I mostly use using the same machine. My settings vary from "6" to "10" depending on one of those three bean varieties in use. Either I'm lucky or this may be a reflection of the medium roast varieties I prefer over the darker roasts....Either way I have no reason to change my Sage GP just yet.


----------

